# Sticky  Previous SAS Owner, Andrew Mohebbi (Drew)...



## Just Lurking

Last night, I found out that the previous owner of Social Anxiety Support, Andrew Mohebbi (we knew him as 'Drew'), passed away in December.

Some of you may have been around to experience first-hand the positive impact Drew had on our community. Over several years, he poured his heart into his work in transitioning this site into the state in which you see it today. If you weren't able to see that, yourself, then you should know that where ChrisA (the original owner) and Becky & Thunder (second [co-]ownership, who then passed it on to Drew) laid the foundation of Social Anxiety Support, Drew built upon it... And he built it high... very high.

A few years ago, I worked with Drew here as a moderator. While he was a very private person who only very rarely spoke of his personal life, it was clear in working with him that he was passionate about this site and, even more so, his desire to help people who were mentally and emotionally suffering. It was also clear, though, that he suffered from problems of his own, and only now do I learn that he didn't just suffer from Social Anxiety, but also Bipolar Disorder.

What difficulties he must have had in life... I had no idea it was bad enough to end like this... This was a blindside, and I feel sick over it... That I am even writing this right now - the idea that it ended this way - is just... unfathomable...

He was very troubled, but everyone here should know that we have him to thank, at least in part, for the community we have here today...

So, thank you, Drew..

http://andrew.mohebbi.com/obituary



> Andrew, our beloved son, brother, nephew, cousin and friend took his own life on December 26, 2014. He was just 31 years old. He is survived by his father and mother, Kathy and Hadi Mohebbi, and brother, Matthew, and extended family and friends, whose lives he touched in his own special way.
> 
> Andrew suffered from Bipolar Disorder and Social Anxiety. Mental illness is insidious- it distorts memory and perception, leaving one feeling hopeless and alone. Andrew, a kind and creative man, grew discouraged, his diseases taking control of his bright spirit. Despite the best efforts of his supportive family and friends, and the best therapy and treatment available, he simply could not see a future for himself. He will be remembered for his wit, generosity, thoughtfulness, empathy and especially, his adventurous nature.
> 
> Whether skydiving in New Zealand, exploring Europe with his brother, traveling solo across the United States by motorcycle, traversing the Trans-America Trail, riding through the Copper Canyon, enjoying the ocean, climbing volcanos in Guatemala or summiting Mount Kilimanjaro all with friends, Andrew lived with such energy and joy, inspiring everyone around him.
> 
> When he wasn't out exploring, Andrew thrived as an entrepreneur, building successful online communities that served millions of users. His need to help others was particularly evident in his company, Social Anxiety Support, wherein he rallied sufferers and mental health professionals to work towards a shared goal of providing better resources for the mental health community. He saw the needs of others and worked endlessly to identify solutions to help address them. Still, he could not do this for himself.
> 
> We make this commitment to Andrew, his memory and to those who battle mental illness: we will continue to share his story, to help break down the mental health stigmas he hated and to help improve the understanding and treatment of these diseases.
> 
> We pray our dearest Andrew has found peace, and that he remains in touch with all of his passions. With all our love, now and forever, your family and friends.


----------



## Ape in space

Oh wow... that sucks. I remember he was very good when he was here. He always responded to requests and issues quickly and seemed to care a lot. I can't believe he was the same age as me too. This is very sad....


----------



## probably offline

This is so sad, I don't know what to say


----------



## Steinerz

Bye Drew. Thanks


----------



## millenniumman75

I am in total shock. I just found out about this before this thread was started.
As Just Lurking mentioned, he was rather private. I found out more from the website than I did from him in the four years I knew him.

The sad part is that I would have understood what he was facing if I had known.
Bipolar Disorder is a beast. I have seen this in my own mother (even last night!) with her thinking and how I have had to help her process things.

This can be regulated, but it takes work. These illnesses are covering up beautiful people. Society's stigmas don't make it any better - we have to stand up through them. Actress Patty Duke is a living example of beating the Disorder.

If there is someone reading this thread who is facing this kind of issue, please don't be afraid to open up. It's not weakness to ask for help. It's strength when more than one are banding together for the sake of improvement.

RIP Drew.


----------



## Fey

What a great guy he must've been to know. Rest in peace..


----------



## Elad

this is really surprising but i guess maybe it shouldnt be

from his interactions and what i saw he was a busy guy with an active life, never really revealed much. RIP Drew


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

RIP Drew, thanks for everything, SAS wouldn't be what it is without you


----------



## FunkyFedoras

I didn't even know the guy but I'm really speechless. It's sad how even being so involved in life doesn't mean much when your brain tells you otherwise.


----------



## andy0128

Drew deserves a lot of credit for making the site what it is today. Terrible tragedy that he is no longer with us. RIP


----------



## Choci Loni

I didn't know Drew, but I'm grieving together with you who did. 

I hope he could at least feel happy about all the good things he has done for others. It's not fair that he died so young.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

So sorry to hear this sad news.
My thoughts are with his family and friends.

Thanks for all you did in making this site what it was and is.
Sorry things got so bad for you.
R.I.P Andrew.


----------



## sad vlad

May he rest in peace.:|


----------



## Esteban

This makes me sad. RIP


----------



## Dre12

A family friend of ours had Bipolar, he was successful, wealthy, had a happy family, lots of friends and standing in his community; he also took his own life. Like the obituary says, the illness distorts the sufferers thinking leaving them hopeless and alone.

Rest in peace.


----------



## Joe

I remember him, but didn't know much about him. He done some pretty neat things in his time, I never would've expected it though.



Dre12 said:


> A family friend of ours had Bipolar, he was successful, wealthy, had a happy family, lots of friends and standing in his community; he also took his own life. Like the obituary says, the illness distorts the sufferers thinking leaving them hopeless and alone.
> 
> Rest in peace.


Steven Fry has bipolar disorder too, he has went through a hell of a lot. The documentary he done about it was a good watch.


----------



## Mr Bacon

Makes me realize that I've only spent a fraction of my time on SAS helping others.

I've mostly wasted hours arguing about irrelevant topics, seeking drama or occasionally belittling others.

Drew sounded like a sweet person.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Ventura

I found out about this last night and spent most of the night very uneasy, sad and quite frankly was left in a bit of frantic. This news is horrific and I don't know what words to use other then it's made me feeling sick , this is so awful.

It's so.... Terribly.. shocking.

As well as Just Lurking, I helped with Moderating the site and worked with him as well. Drew never expressed or shared his issues (the severity of his SA nor did I know about the bipolar)....never knew how deeply hurting he was. All I can say is I'm shocked and I'm so sorry he felt so low and didn't know where to turn. :cry

Right now, and for the past 14 hours I have and continuously am trying to process things of what I could of done differently or what I could of said to him to help him and change this path. He was a very sensitive and passionate person.  He had a lot of bright idea's and moved SAS and grew it out successfully to help many of us here.

Without the work he did to build the site from where it was at there would have been a lot of people not finding what many of us now call our "home" (SAS). I am sure this place has made many people feel less alone and be supportive to "get through the day"... I know it has for me.

I'm just speechless.. and in shock... and I'll keep saying that through this post.. It's just..... 

I remember him working/ volunteering for a suicide prevention hot line in his mothers basement (due to SA...) and he put his own suffering on hold so that he could help others. There is a lot to be said in just that.

He never would open up and never asked for support from members when he needed it most, yet he offered it....

I'm just so sad and have so many regrets.  Again; mind is just going back to _"wow... this isn't real"._

I can't believe he's gone. I just.... don't know how to process this.

Thank you for making the site what it is now, Drew. At times it might not of shown; but you will be missed.  RIP :squeeze


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

He was before my time, but that's very sad to hear. Sounds like Drew was a good person, RIP


----------



## coldmorning

So saddened to hear this. Rest in peace Drew.


----------



## GangsterOfLove

R.I.P Drew


----------



## WhoDey85

Wow this sucks to hear. I remember him helping me personally with something on the site. His work had no doubt helped many people on here. R.I.P Drew


----------



## jonesy0039

I'm in shock to hear this, Drew was always a really good guy and it is terrible news to hear of his passing. He did a great job building this site to the state it is at today and I for one will honestly miss him.


----------



## Cmasch

I wasn't around back then, but this makes me very sad. He sounds like he was a very nice guy, and as someone who uses this site a lot recently, I can only say thank you! and rest in peace Drew.


----------



## Going Sane

RIP Andrew :/


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

RIP


----------



## harrison

"Mental illness is insidious- it distorts memory and perception, leaving one feeling hopeless and alone."

Very true indeed.

Such sad news and I'm very sorry to hear it.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I'm so sorry to see this, after all the hard work and effort he has put into this place and to helping others, such a shame to see someone go like that. 

RIP


----------



## TenYears

Wow. Yeah, I'm in shock. I didn't know Drew, but I do believe he made SAS what it is today. It's just so hard to believe that someone who owned this site, a mental health website set up to help people cope, took his own life. Omg, that's just so, so, so sad. I was diagnosed as bipolar a few years ago. I also have SAD of course, MDD, BPD, PTSD and a long list of other shiz. So I do understand firsthand how you can get that low. I've had multiple suicide attempts, and the last one left me in ICU for three days.

So very sad. I really feel for his family and friends. I lost my gf to suicide almost three years ago. When someone you love goes out that way, you are never, ever, ever the same. It changes you forever, there is a hole in your heart, forever. I think I can imagine the overwhelming sadness, guilt and grief and anger his family and friends are feeling. It's been almost three years since my gf took her own life, and I still think about her, every day, sometimes almost constantly. The guilt I feel is...I can't even find the words.

RIP Drew.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I never knew him or saw him post while I was active here, but that's really sad to hear  sounds like he was a really cool person.


----------



## tea111red

That's really shocking and sad.


----------



## cafune

This is so horrifying and sad. I never knew Andrew as anything more than an impersonal forum administrator, but that link shares so much about him and he seemed like a unique person with such bright, wild eyes. I'm sorry that life was so unimaginably tough for you to live.

Also, this comes to mind: “You are so brave and quiet I forget you are suffering.” (Ernest Hemingway)


----------



## waldorfs

This is really upsetting. I didn't know him but it's hard to imagine the world losing such a bright, caring and ambitious person. RIP Drew.


----------



## To22

I was dumbfounded for a moment, he seemed like a nice guy. Thank you, Drew, for all that you've done for us. Rest in peace.


----------



## melissa75

Damn . This is incredibly heartbreaking. I wish I would have reached out to him after he left sas. I thought about it but SA/insecurities got the best of me. I had a lot of respect and admiration for him and knew him as a very smart and creative entrepreneur, in addition to being very kind and caring. I hope he really understood how many lives he positively affected and how many of us truly appreciated him. This doesn't seem real . Life is so hard .


----------



## Charmander

Rest in Peace Drew; sorry that you had to suffer alone.


----------



## Cam1

Wow. He seemed to have a very interesting life from what I read in the obituary. He seemed to really care about others with mental health issues and did a lot for SAS and the people who frequent the forum. Terrible news.


----------



## Barakiel

I hope his family will be able to heal from this.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Didn't know the man. Was barely aware of him. Just knew his name. Might have sent him a few PMs with strictly site related topics.

Frankly I don't find it particularly distressing or surprising.


----------



## blue2

Well that's not nice :no I've heard of him but never talked to him, but lifes a cruel ride that burns out the best of us, its bad to feel to much


----------



## Jade18

Never heard of him
but i always find it tragic if a young person passes away


----------



## lyssado707

Wow that is shocking  I can remember the announcement from Thunder & Becky they were selling the site to him and remember his posts and all of course.


----------



## The Dark Knight

I've been a part of this forum for over 12 years. First as a regular member, then as a moderator, and eventually assuming the role as administrator. During that time I've seen a lot of changes. Under Drew's ownership and guidance the membership and activity increased dramatically. He also introduced a number of self help and therapy resources to the forum which I'm sure has helped a lot of people. My interaction with him as a staff member was very brief as he sold the site soon after I became a moderator but he deserves a lot of credit for making this place what it is today.


----------



## komorikun

Was it the bipolar that got him or the social anxiety?


----------



## blue2

komorikun said:


> Was it the bipolar that got him or the social anxiety?


Life got him don't try an blame it on a man made label


----------



## Just Lurking

We don't know any details beyond what you see here and on his site.

Whatever the medical labels may be, the effects of mental illness apparently had a strong hold on him, and he was obviously in a very bad place for it.

Bipolar Disorder can be particularly sinister because of mixed states (a dangerously low mood that combines with the 'motivation' and energy of mania). If you know and care about someone who suffers from it, keep them close.


----------



## SofaKing

While I share grief for someone I never knew, I applaud that he apparently lived the life he had fully and it impresses upon me how fragile our hold can be despite the verve we may demonstrate to the outside. My condolences to those who knew and cherished him.


----------



## Daveyboy

It's a shame... 
Sounds like he really knew how to live when he was able to..


----------



## zomgz

This hits very hard. I didn't know much of Drew personally but I knew him through other ways. This was such a shocker to find out about. It was very unexpected. I didn't realize he had bipolar disorder or that he was suffering so bad. Badly enough to for this to happen. 

This is mental illness... it's very real. He seemed to have a very nice circle of friends and family. He was most definitely loved. He also loved what he did... making websites, motorcycling, hiking, outdoor things. He was there for people and always put them above himself. Drew was an extremely passionate person. He really put himself into his work and hobbies. He gave it his all and that's apparent just looking at this website. He really made this place what it is. We owe him a lot.

I don't really know how to deal with this, to be honest. It feels like a movie. It's just so sad. 

In a way we are all part of his legacy. I think Andrew would see a lot of potential here. We can be there for each other, like he was for people. Make it a really supportive environment like he wanted.

I wish I had more to say. I have many thoughts and feelings right now but for some reason, no words.

:squeeze


----------



## AussiePea

That's a real shame, he was very active during my earlier days here and seemed to put in a lot of effort for what was a completely thankless job to keep this place running, and successfully so.


----------



## zomgz

Maybe someone could sticky this somewhere, at least for a while?


----------



## Ventura

zomgz said:


> Maybe someone could sticky this somewhere, at least for a while?


I agree, I think it should be sticky'ed. +1 ...

------

Still in a wave of shock


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

RIP my friend. 

Maybe if venting about suicide weren't so stigmatized and looked down upon , he might just still be with us right now .. but we'll never know .


----------



## LolaViola

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Thedood

I didn't know the man, but I do know about his impact with SAS and the fact that he was so caring and so willing to help others while he was battling his own demons makes this all the more tragic. A startling reminder that at the end of the day, we are all human here and while sometimes we don't agree with eachother and even argue or insult eachother, we should also be there for eachother in times of great need, because in alot of cases with just one person showing that they support you and care about you is all someone needs to gather up the strentgh to keep fighting. R.I.P. Drew.


----------



## Leary88

I probably only had one or two exchanges with Drew in all my years on SAS, but they were never negative. He struck me as a funny guy, and I'll forever appreciate what he gave us with SAS. I signed up when Drew was in charge and so I benefited greatly from his work and what he did to make this place great

It sounds like was a wonderful man, and from the outpouring of grief and sympathy he touched a lot of people. I wish I had known him better.

My condolences and sympathy to his family and friends. He left behind a legacy to be proud of, and selflessly helped many. :group:

RIP Drew


----------



## Nonsensical

Another friend and comrade fallen in our struggle against mental illness. I hope he is free from his suffering and the good things he's done for others are never forgotten.


----------



## spaul

What a great human being. Looks like he created a lot of memories with a lot of people. This site means so many different things to so many people. This makes me sad 
Rest in peace Andrew.


----------



## Famous

Sorry to read this news  
RIP Drew


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I didn't know him but this made me so sad
RIP


----------



## Blue Dino

I am speechless. Always thought he was one of the few that runs the site, no clue he was the owner. This makes another sharp reminder how scary and surreal mental health is, especially to someone we often interact with around here.


----------



## Orb

It has been a shock for me, I knew he had some issues but I obviously didn't realize how serious. I got to know him relatively well for a while, and we used to exchange emails often during my first few months as a staff member, not just SAS related. 

SAS did mean a lot to him and he genuinely wanted to help others overcome their S.A.

It's incredibly tough to find the appropriate words, but my thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## foe

RIP Drew. You did a lot of good in this world. 

I can't be the only one who is grateful for SAS, it really has helped me a lot the past 4 years.


----------



## cmed

Shocking. I remember seeing him around in the past, but like others have said, he was very discreet about things, so I didn't know too much about him. From what I remember he carried himself in a very professional and dignified way. He was exactly what you'd hope for in a leader.

This community always had a comfortable feeling that I couldn't stop coming back to. Much respect to him for helping to build that.


----------



## TabbyTab

That's really unfortunate. Hopefully he's at peace now.


----------



## SusanStorm

I didn't know him,but that's awful  

I only saw what he did with this forum,and it's great.

RIP Drew.


----------



## Jcgrey

RIP Drew.


----------



## Amocholes

I'm not sure how I feel about this. One one hand, I sympathize with Drew's family. On the other, I'm not really surprised. He set the bar pretty high for himself and still felt that he came up short. Sometimes, living an active life and following your dreams just isn't enough.


----------



## jsgt

He and I never spoke, but I did notice the effort he was making for the good of the site. It's quite an accomplishment to bring people together...it's even better when you can continually provide a place for years to come, and he did just that. RIP


----------



## Rasputin_1

R.I.P.

This site has helped a lot of people and you will be missed.


----------



## musiclover55

Rip and condolences to his family.


----------



## Setolac

Without Drew there wouldn't be SAS.


----------



## villadb

Very sad, I had only really known of him as the guy behind the site, it's tragic that someone who had taken his time and effort to create a place for us sufferers to network and help each other couldn't himself find a way through it. RIP.


----------



## srschirm

Wow, I'm very sorry to hear this. I appreciate all his hard work on the site. I'm so shocked.


----------



## christ~in~me

So sad  R.I.P Drew


----------



## nubly

I'm surprised by this. I didn't know he had mental problems of his own. I just thought he was a 'cyber entrepreneur'. Thanks for making SAS what it is Drew. ChrisA and Thunder/Becky laid the foundation but you expanded it.


----------



## fanatic203

Oh wow.  I didn't know him, but he seemed like a really good person and worked hard to make SAS a good place. RIP


----------



## T Studdly

I never talked to the man but he seemed like a good person who had a profound influence on this site.

May he RIP.


----------



## WinterDave

Very sad news, but it sounded like Drew lived a lifetime in just a few short years.

R.I.P. Drew.

My condolences to your family.


----------



## cole phelps

I don't even know what to say, Such a terrible loss, For a guy to be going throw his own battles and still have it in him to help other people, I take my hat of too him, 

I can't put into words how much I admire that,


----------



## seeking777

I did not know the original owner but am still sad to hear this. That he ended his life this way. At least he has a positive legacy in this site. In spite of his untimely end, he created and has left something that has and will continue to help others overcome their struggles with mental illness. I know this site has helped me.


----------



## Owl-99

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/bellinghamherald/obituary.aspx?pid=173871699

Very sad indeed.


----------



## tea111red

it's still so sad. he seemed like a really good person w/ admirable qualities.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

I don't know exactly what to say... This really saddened me. I never knew Drew personally, but I do remember seeing him here during 2010 and such. I must confess that I have taken SAS for granted many times. Learning all of this makes me feel ashamed about that fact...
I truly hope Drew is at peace now. My condolences go out to those that were near and dear to him.


----------



## reaffected

Wow. Very tragic. That obituary is both beautiful and saddening. I didn't know him personally but this site has been of help to me and I can thank him for that. It always seems like we lose the best humans this way. Those of us who are most empathetic and think and feel with everything we are. Honestly many of the best with the most generous and caring hearts. Just tragic. 

Having attempted, I can sympathize. I understand him, I think many of us do and I hope his family finds peace and comfort from what he gave and how much he gave to others.


----------



## Mxx1

Haven't been on this forum for long :/ But that was sad to hear, Drew really worked hard and did a good job. RIP


----------



## Ignopius

I never had a conversation with you Drew. But nonetheless I appreciate your contribution to this site. It has helped me tremendously.


----------



## Loveless

What a shame. RIP Drew. He always struck me as a friendly fellow.


----------



## ilsr

Sorry to hear about this. I didn't know him. I appreciate what he did for the site and am thankful.


----------



## copper

That's sad. I didn't know he suffered from bipolar of th SA.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

My condolences to the family and friends.
It seemed like he had a great life filled with adventure and surrounded by great people. It's so unfortunate what happened, and shows that even people who are outgoing deal with severe mental issues.
Thank you so much for all you have done here. Rest in Peace Drew.


----------



## Setolac

This just hit me hard: Mental illness is insidious- it distorts memory and perception, leaving one feeling hopeless and alone.


----------



## Fixfounded1994

He's impacted many lives..RIP :/


----------



## meandernorth

RIP Drew. 
Thank you for this site.


----------



## meepie

Living with bipolar 2 myself, I know how tough it can be. I got to know Drew briefly with my interactions with him on chat/forum in the feedback section. He was always looking for ways to improve this site. I still see him as the one owner who did the most for this site. He is what made SAS such a huge community it is today. I think he really allowed SAS to be more visible on search engines. He is the reason I met so many people on this site. He will be missed.

R.I.P.


----------



## losthismarbles

I never knew Drew, but I'm so glad his website is here in the state it's in. This site is the first time I've ever connected with people about this side of me. Which up until now has been impossible.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

oh my this is awfull news. seems he was a good person that helped others more than he helped himself and that is really sad!

this site can be his legacy and great achievement. here others with the same problems can offer help for others and maybe offer a glimmer of hope.

Rest in peace Andrew.

I dotn care what any one says. it takes a LOT of courage to take your own life.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

R.I.P Drew. 

If I could live half the life he had by the time I am 31, I think I would feel quite accomplished. It's such a shame that it got to be too much so soon.


----------



## forgetmylife

holy crap 

he sounded like a really cool/interesting and nice guy too


----------



## Omanomadingdong

I didn't know this. God dammit...


----------



## Psyflux

I'm really sorry to hear this. I never knew Drew but he sounds like the sort of person I would have really clicked with. I hope I can one day live my life with as much passion and aspiration as he did. 
Hopefully this tragedy will serve as a reminder to everyone to open up if you're struggling. Even if you think people don't care or can't help, at least give them the chance.


----------



## SAgirl

Very beautifully written. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## buklti

Get some Drew.


----------



## Kalliber

really sad, I'm glad he did his best


----------



## Cletis

That's awful. :no

I think I remember him.


----------



## thetown

I hope that he may rest in peace. And I will also pray for his family and friends.


----------



## chaosherz

This is really sad. But he left us with this site which is a great legacy and I can say for me at least it has been a very valuable part of my life. So thanks Drew and RIP.


----------



## SummerRae

Thanks Drew. May he rest in peace :hug


----------



## yellowpages

This is devastating. He must have been in a lot of pain.

May he rest in peace at last.


----------



## estse

Oh, geez. Of course I...oh man.


----------



## Malek

Just found out now, don't know what to say. All I know is that Drew did great things and the news saddens me greatly. Never had the privilege of conversing with him yet if you compare this support site with others, you can clearly see how much he put into making this world a better place. Why do the kindest people seem to suffer the most?


----------



## WhatBITW

Of course it's extremely sad when someone actually takes their own life, but at least he lived it to the full and hopefully enjoyed those experiences immensely.


----------



## lastofthekews

Very sad to hear this. Rest in peace Drew.


----------



## Bbpuff

Drew impacted so many people because of this site. I know my life would be dramatically different for the worse if I never found SAS. It's really a tragedy to hear he couldn't find happiness himself. Hopefully now he's finally at peace.


----------



## moloko

Few gave so much to so many. He made the life of thousands better and that is an incredible legacy to leave behind. I hope he realized that before the end. He deserved happiness.


----------



## Barentin

Rest in peace drew , but honestly speaking i have lost respect for some people , a former classmate of mine (imagine someone like drew) used my swag to marry a canadian girl , that burnt my heart like carved in stone


----------



## NO FRIEND

R.I.P


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

God, that's awful. I just now found out about this. 

I liked Drew. I felt really sad when this site changed hands. I may not have agreed with everything he did, but he was a great admin.


----------



## i just want luv

Rest in forever's peace good Drew. Thank you for all you've done. I would not have the few friends I have if not for your dedication. We've made few exchanges, but I know you a good man. May your dreams fulfill you now, and for his family, know he'll forever live in our hearts as a hero.


----------



## prettyful

He left a great legacy behind that has helped a lot of people (this site). If anyone is feeling suicidal, please seek help. RIP Drew.


----------



## TheLastShy

RIP Andrew.


----------



## riskybusiness

He was a smart businessman nothing more....


----------



## Just Lurking

riskybusiness said:


> He was a smart businessman nothing more....


Well, OK. Hindsight can clear up a lot, and here, it's opened my eyes to some things.

Some time before Drew left the site, two life-and-death incidents happened here within a week of each other, and they left him very rattled. I can't speak to his personal life - as has been said, he was a very private person - but, from a management standpoint, he was never the same after they happened.

In hindsight, those two incidents were probably the trigger that set off the series of events that led up to his leaving the site.

Thinking back to the exchanges we had... the efforts he put in to adding more help resources here... his response to those situations and others like it... It's pretty clear that what he did here was out of care.

Things just weren't the same afterwards.

I don't know who you are or if you'll ever see this, but you can PM me if you want.


----------



## thewall

Damn


----------



## Lisa

I only just saw this thread now. RIP, Drew.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Lisa said:


> I only just saw this thread now. RIP, Drew.


I just found this thread too. It's too bad when things like this happen. I remember His ownership when I first found this site in 2011!


----------



## HalfHare

Why does it say on his website that this site was sold?


----------



## kesker

I'm truly sorry to hear this. I remember him well during my first months here posting on the music threads. Very bad news. Thanks for updating us @Just Lurking


----------



## Just Lurking

HalfHare said:


> Why does it say on his website that this site was sold?


He sold and left the site in early 2013. I am not sure what he moved on to from there, but he had not been here since that time.


----------



## The Dark Knight

Numerous posts have been deleted. Please keep this thread on topic. This is not the place to debate mental illness issues.


----------



## farfegnugen

Sorry to hear that. He accomplished a great deal in the short amount of time he had. It's sad he couldn't find a solution to his issues while he was providing a resource to help others solve theirs.


----------



## JohnCrack

WE miss you Drew RIP


----------



## Diáfanos

My condolences goes out to him. I hope he is at peace, wherever he is.


----------



## cinnamonqueen

rest in heavenly peace. wow


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Wow, from everyone else's recollection of him ... He seemed like an amazing person..especially to put his own suffering on hold to help others...while dealing with bipolar disorder! 




All I can say is...incredible.. I feel Andrew is at peace in heaven,In God's presence.. A pastor once told me..God acknowledges the effort you put in...and with the cards Andrew was dealt...he played them well.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Elov said:


> Drew impacted so many people because of this site. I know my life would be dramatically different for the worse if I never found SAS. It's really a tragedy to hear he couldn't find happiness himself. Hopefully now he's finally at peace.


Same, this site helped me to connect with people who are like me and me feel less alone.Without this site Id feel like it was me against the world....


----------



## Twelve Keyz

wow, this is sad. Can't believe it. RIP


----------



## Caduceus

I am in awe. I never knew Drew personally, but the site during his tenure certainly had a profound impact on my life and lead me to where I am today. Rest in peace brother.


----------



## KforB

Wow, I just saw this thread. It's because of this site that I found Dr. Richards Overcoming SA program and my life has turned 180 because of it. I never knew Andrew but may you rest in peace man.


----------



## NYmomma

I appreciate the honesty. Often times families don't come out and say what happened when a suicide has taken place. He leaves behind a supportive community as his legacy which is a beautiful accomplishment.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Very S.A.D!!! Thanks for this site Drew!!!


----------



## Cletis

Sounds like he lived life to it's fullest despite his disability. That should inspire us all to try to do the same.


----------



## HighFidelity

*R.I.P Andrew Mohebbi*

R.I.P Andrew...

I'm new here...so didn't have the opportunity of conversing with him...however we should all follow his great example by trying to support & help one another.

In an age of social media and the most sophisticated communication tools & technology...we have never been so 'unsociable' and 'disconnected' not only from our selves...but each other. We all have the same basic needs as humans....

Talk to one another...listen to each other...

Peace, love & light


----------



## meepie

Still sad over this, been 7 months or so..


----------



## Gojira

I wish I had gotten the opportunity to know this man. He accomplished so many things in life, and helped a lot of people along the way, yet felt he couldn't reach out to others. Maybe he was just on such a path that he couldn't relate to anyone else, sometimes being one of the great creative minds leaves you isolated and unable to relate with the everyday, ordinary person.

I wish he didn't feel that he had to go, he left a big hole and amazing legacy.

If I can take one thing from him, it would be to always aspire to do big things, and create awesome goodness in the world; to send at least a little light out into the darkness.


----------



## That Random Guy

*I see.*

Thank you Drew, and the rest of those who've helped with this site!

May he rest in peace, wherever he is now.

_Sincerest Regards_,

T.R.G.


----------



## LostinReverie

Wow, I didn't know. Shocked, really. God claims another good one.


----------



## sweetlilislandgirl26

Speechless, may he rest in peace


----------



## dune87

That's really sad. I'm new here but I'm really sorry.


----------



## McFly

I've only read about Drew on the forum and everyone seems to have such a warm memory of the guy. 

SAS has helped plenty of people get help, transform their lives, find friendships and relationships through here. This site has helped me move in the right direction and I understand now a lot more about myself and how social anxiety and other mental illnesses effect us. 

So thank you Drew, for the work you did building this place up into a popular hangout for all of us that can't find a place to fit in anywhere in the real world. RIP


----------



## GreyWorld

That's really sad. Poor guy, he must have been in so much inner turmoil. Some would say that, at age 31, he still had much to live for, but obviously he didn't see it that way.


----------



## CWe

Wow RIP


----------



## meepie

In 10 days it will almost be a year. Let's do this site a justice and remember to keep improving our lives because that is what Drew wanted.


----------



## natsumeri

meepie said:


> In 10 days it will almost be a year. Let's do this site a justice and remember to keep improving our lives because that is what Drew wanted.


I concur and may his soul rest in peace:crying:


----------



## lad

Wow, how sad. Life is precious.


----------



## EvonneEzell

R.I.P.


----------



## Tomcat123

RIP


----------



## SAgirl

I have been coming to this site for a long time. I remember when Drew was the moderator. I did not know him personally. 
Thank you for sharing that he passed away. 

It is truly lovely what his family wrote about him. My thoughts and prayers are with them during this difficult time.


----------



## aimlessdrifter

FunkyFedoras said:


> I didn't even know the guy but I'm really speechless. It's sad how even being so involved in life doesn't mean much when your brain tells you otherwise.


You are so right!


----------



## the collector

RIP.
:/


----------



## FairleighCalm

Thank you Drew. You did a great thing by reimagining this site. Thank you to the originals Becky and Thunder also. I just want to urge anyone, anxious or not, to find someone to talk to if its overwhelming. And if that is not possible, then find some healthy expression, writing, art or sound.


----------



## Martin9999

Wow, what a shock. I remember Drew and how he built this community. He kept busy adminstering this site and emphasizing its policies, and I don't recall him saying much of anything about himself. It's not always easy being open when you are struggling. That's true whether its SA, depression, bipolar, physical problems, marital problems, or finances.

RIP, Drew. I pray for those left behind.


----------



## Dreaming1111

Been so preoccupied with my own woes and just came across this so it's sad to hear about him having his own struggles and not overcoming them. 

I've been coming here off and on for 13 years. (Different account/forgot password/email.) Out of curiosity I started looking for who was still posting from the old days and saw the announcement from Helena_SAS from 2013. I remember the site when Becky and Thunder were still owners but either forgot or missed that they sold in 2008. Too bad they couldn't come back.


----------



## TreeOfWolf

By like this... do you mean that it was suicide...? That's tragic but that was his choice... so... erm... good for him?

I can only share how I cope and what I've noticed... hoping that it might help the ones still living.

I discovered that depression can be a result of malnutrition, and the Standard American Diet is called SAD for a good reason... lack of vitamins and minerals and added toxins can only destroy our bodies and mind. Nutrition didn't make my life events better, but it helped me feel better in my bdy and have the strength to handle the bad... But even the good requires energy, especially social interactions, exhaustion and sleep deprivation is a torture best avoided... Phobias are the body asking that. Generous people tend to exhaust themselves to death for others... I think Robin Williams was so desperate to cheer people up that he ended up depressed into exhaustion even deeper... When putting yourself first and taking care of your needs is more unthinkable than death... tragedy can happen...

I think I've been diagnosed as bipolar too... and depression... which can be caused by low blood sugar and low thyroid (consequences of malnutrition relying of high sugar foods without nutrients)... But I wasn't tested for it... merely dismissed as crazy and relentlessly pressured into taking drugs... when antidepressants cause depression and psychosis... no thanks... I begged for years to have my blood sugar tested in a glucose tolerance test before dismissing my suffering as "just in my head"... since I need my brain to live... and this was the result:

The white zone is safe, the darkest zones are deadly










When I eat processed grains and sugar, I digest it too fast without plant fibers and fats... so my blood sugar goes too high... then my pancreas has to secrete a lot of insulin fast, exhausting it... then I crash... then my adrenals have to secrete adrenalin to tell the liver to release sugar storages... and the adrenaline rush feels like a panic attack... because I am in the deadly zone and could crash and die... but my adrenal glands don't get enough B complex, C calcium and magnesium to do their job... so I plain crash... It feels worse than death, so I confuse dying with wanting to die, and I just want the agony to be over with... Even doctors recommend eating pure sugary candy or cola... which sends you straight back on the roller coaster of hell... forcing the body to spend energy when he doesn't have the nutrients to do those body processes forces the body to cannibalize vital organs for vitamins and minerals... as if not having enough to renew your cells wasn't painful enough...

And many people endure this torture... and when they ask for help... they're told that they have bad will, that their personality, who they are as a person, is a disease... they are given drugs to control them while they struggle desperately against death, while their bodies are SCREAMING for proper care... against REAL internal danger... and when the toxic drugs make people worse, by making people feel powerless and defective instead to empower them to do better self care... and by poisoning people... they prescribe more drugs, blaming the person... and when the person get better in spite of that poison, the drug gets praised, when the person might have healed even more without it.

If you want sedatives, take a whole lot of vitamin C with some magnesium and calcium... zinc is fun too.
If you want energy, take the B complex, you can't burn energy without it. Make sure you get twice as much vitamin C to heal the burns.

If someone blames your mind, feelings and who you are, kick that person out of your life. Find better self care solutions instead.

Don't blame the fat and will power... blame the toxic food that leaves you hungry for nutrients and full of toxins that addicts you...

Food is to nourish you, not for pleasure... fake flavors will fool your body into thinking it has even more nutrition than natural foods, but they don't taste band when you get used to eat real.

So many people suffer and die because we'd rather drug ourselves than eat properly... obsessed about calories and looks instead of nutritive vitamins and minerals that we need.

Lack of vitamin C cause scurvy, which feels like an intense physical and mental agony. Lack of B vitamins cause dementia... but we blame sanity and old age.

People are so ignorant... The movie idiocracy is already happening... and all I can do is try to save myself... but I suck at it too... but I just wish someone had told me sooner...

"You're not insane... the way society tells you to take care of yourself is."

I read about adrenal fatigue, naturopathy, nutrition... and under the ads, straight into the mud, I found a better way to live... It was probably too late for me... or maybe not I'm still alive...

I'm sorry for the people who died... trusting the wrong people and not having the right knowledge to save themselves without putting themselves out of their own misery with death...

I wish taking a pill could undo years of abuse and neglect... could allow us to do whatever we want anyhow... but I think learning how to live properly with good self care is more noble than learning how to get bigger stuff and more likes on facebook.

But what do I know. I'm insane.


----------



## solasum

This breaks my heart... I remember seeing his name on here years ago.


----------



## nothing to fear

I just logged in for the first time in years. I joined in 2005 and I remember Drew well when he was the admin. I'm very sorry to hear he's died.  R.I.P.


----------



## DeetsandBeets

That's horrible. Suicide is one of the most heartbreaking ways someone can go. Just thinking about someone you knew, talked to, touched, loved and then learning that they took their own life doesn't seem real. 
It doesn't seem tangible. I wish more people were aware of this reality.


----------

